
Facebook will be the next AWS - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/@simon/facebook-will-be-the-next-aws-22e25e77b967#.lt4s4q6oj
======
akras14
Why not Google?

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Google is already trying to :)

